# Lip Balm



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Any oil you want sunflower.almond,olive ect.

Ok 
one cup oil
one ounce of beeswax
one vitamen E tablet


----------



## Gale Farquhar (Apr 24, 2007)

Lip balm comprises oil, butter and wax. I use Apricot Kernal Oil because it absorbs quickly and has no scent. Don't forget to add Vitamin E. Think of it this way: The oils are absorbed first, followed by the butter(s), and the beeswax seals in the moisturizing oils and butters. The latter also slows the chapping. If you want to flavor your balm, I suggest an Essential Oil (EO) not a fragrant oil. Add your EO after the temp drops below 100 degrees or it'll cook off. Finally, not all EO's are lip friendly. Good luck & have fun; your friends, family & colleagues will appreciate your balm.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Mitch said:


> one ounce of beeswax


Is that by weight or volume?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

carbide said:


> Is that by weight or volume?


 
I measure all my ingrediants by weight.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, yes it is by wieght.I am not sure hig acurate it has to be.I use my powder scale from my reloading outfit.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

hope no one smokes while wearing gunpowder lip balm


----------

